# Vape tricks but in water



## VapingSpyker (21/2/17)

Saw this on a buddies fb wall, its a Dolfin blowing o's and playing with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (21/2/17)

Super cool! Echo the Dolphin , old timers will remember.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (21/2/17)

Sprint said:


> Super cool! Echo the Dolphin , old timers will remember.


Not Just old timers , those games were my childhood , I think South Africa got all the old cartoons and games from the 90's in the early 2000's only  hahaha now I feel like looking for my sega dreamcast again ! ( born in 1996 )


----------

